# Yorks Bottlers Association Ltd



## jpoff430 (Mar 10, 2012)

I picked this up at an antique shop today and dont know anything about it.  Im from York, PA and am assuming that this is a local bottle to me although Ive never seen one.  The back is plain and the bottom has the number 1444 on it.  Can anyone tell me anything about it?  Age?  Thanks


----------



## jpoff430 (Mar 10, 2012)

close up


----------



## jpoff430 (Mar 10, 2012)

Bottom


----------



## jpoff430 (Mar 10, 2012)

Top


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 10, 2012)

That would be York, England... []


----------



## jpoff430 (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks Wheelah23.  I didnt think it looked right for this area.


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 10, 2012)

Yup.  English top.  English color.  English marking numbers on base.  English "feel" to glass.

 Watch out for Carlisle bottles also.


----------



## jpoff430 (Mar 10, 2012)

Thats cool.  Not so local but at least it says York on it anyway.  Anyone have an idea of the age of it?


----------



## PA Will (Mar 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  David Fertig
> 
> Yup.  English top.  English color.  English marking numbers on base.  English "feel" to glass.
> 
> Watch out for Carlisle bottles also.


 
 facepalm!
 Lesson learned.


----------



## deepbluedigger (Mar 11, 2012)

That's a traveller! Quite a common bottle from my home town.


----------



## jpoff430 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey deepbluedigger do you know how old this bottle is?  Im curious about it.  Like you said, its had quite a trip.


----------



## deepbluedigger (Mar 12, 2012)

It dates to around 1900, give or take ten years.


----------

